# How Old Is Your Horse?



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Remington is 7-8 years old. I think he's 8 because when I got him ( a year ago) he was 7.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Gonzo is 17, acts like he's 5. Afraid of everything & lovess to go.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

pic:


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Chavez is 3 will be 4 on jan 1


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, Candy is afraid of mostly everything, and loves to go too. hah


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> I am wondering how old everyones horse(s) are, because my mare is anywhere form 18-20 years old, and she looks and acts like she is 8. :lol: Please post pictures if you can!!
> 
> We barrel race, and jump too!



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: WOW! I for some reason always thought she was for sure around 6!!! Wow. I'm really shocked by that one. She looks amazing!


My pon-eh is 24 but doesn't know it. She thinks she's around 6-10ish. Silly girl.











Edit: Lacey loves to go but isn't afraid of hardly anything. Last week we went trail riding in the deep woods and she found some cougar poo and wasn't phased in the least, even after she smelled it. All the other horses were. Heheheh


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Wallaby!! Everyone seems to think that. hah


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Spirit is 6 years old. I got him when he was 5.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Spirit looks good!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

my boy Red here is 15 and i got him at 14...we mainly jump..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

He is soooo pretty!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

My mare is 7 years old. Got her when she was a 6 year old.
This is her and my dad. He was trying to take her bridle off lol


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

HorsesHorses08,
Hes really pretty! what breed is he?


Asahn is 16yrs/old and acts like she 3 (unless her leg is giving her problems). 









Silverina is 6yrs/old and is scared of Asahn :lol: 









Rain is 2yrs old and a big baby. 









Paradise is 2yrs/old and is growing up to be just like her mom, boss.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Prince it 9, and he acts like a 2 yr old, Savannah is 11 but acts like a 4 yr old, Zephs about 8/9 acts like a 4 yr old too ((hehe)) and Storm is 22 and acts his age...









^ Prince


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank u guys he is a QH and actually before i got him he was starved and was near death and a friend of mine rescued him and she could not handle him when she rode him so we bought him


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

some more of Red


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ he is really beautiful...er... handsome. I love his color!


Everyone else has such young horses!! hah


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

AZ the brat is 5ish and acts like a 5ish child most of the child. 

Dixie is 11 and takes her time at everything. No hurry for that lady!

Both are trail horses, and we might compete in small local rodeos with them later. Especially with AZ because he loves the energy and excitement. Dixie couldn't be bothered to care.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol

Reds registered name is RichnHandsome!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ I like his registered name! cute!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black (TWH) is 30 and Pistol (AQHA) is 25








Beauty (AQHA) is 15








Blue (AQHA) is 10








Sierra (TWH) is 5








Riley (AQHA) is 3


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Spirit Is Gorgeous!
Jillyann Your Horse Looks Very Young! 
Oscars 10 Lol
Ive Had Him Since He Was Turning 8=]
Wont Let Me Post A pic But Check Him Out On My Page=]


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Storm is anything from young! Hes sickly and probably only has a year or two left.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

farmpony your horses are sssssssssoooooooo pretty......


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

this is phoebe she is 16 but sure doesnt think she is she thinks shes a 5 yr old lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I won't post pictures because I've got too many but...

Khobain and Khasha are 4 and 3 months, respectively.

Khandi is a year old this August 24th.

Roxy will be two end of this month.

Maiden is four years old.

Rythm and Rina are 6.

Bree is 7.

Ellie and Tibby are 13, and Surf is 14.

Affection is 22. 

Khoda and Blue are 5, Shai is 19.

So they range from 3 months to 22 years old.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow you do have alot of horses!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HorsesHorses08 said:


> wow you do have alot of horses!


LOL, yup!

We also have 

Chocolate, Stunner, and Filly (not named yet!) who are 3 months old.

Khaper and Khara, who are yearlings.

Rev who is two Aug 23.

Cotton and DoubleDip who are 13.

Snowdrift who is 17.

Lady is 20.

Those are my mom's horses. Cotton, DoubleDip, Snowdrift are her Morgan mares, and Lady is her Arabian.

The rest are Morab foals out of my stallion Khoda, aside from Khaper who is an Arabian.
We've got 25 all together!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

holy cow!! i only have one and he acts like and untrained 4 yr old but wow thats alot of work isnt it?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega is 6, got her soon after she turned 4. She acts her age at times
Gem is 10. Got him when he was 8. On some days he acts almost twice his age (due to arthritis) and other days, you would swear that he had nothing wrong with him.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Magic is 2 and is a afraid of every thing.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Missy is 6

Ginger and Lj are 1

Cali is 12

LuLu is 3 months

Britches is 14

Boo is 3 months

Zinc is 6

Sam is 6

Minx is 4

CD is 6

Sparky is 11

Cady is 18...and thinks he is still some hot yougn stud.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have quite a range, from a Mini foal not yet 4 months to a TB who is 28


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My mare , T is 20 (she's wearing the spiffy flymask) and Walka is 11. They are both Appy's.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HorsesHorses08 said:


> holy cow!! i only have one and he acts like and untrained 4 yr old but wow thats alot of work isnt it?


You betcha!
Tons of work, but worth every ounce of it!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Painter is 8- he acts like a hot 5 year old, old enough to know better!









Ben- 4 year OTTB, acts 20, lol. He is such a confidence boost, is totally laid back and bomb proof. His only "4 year old" thing is his total ADD "you mean I have FOUR feet? And I can't put them on you?" He is such a dweeb, he thinks he's a lap dog









Trump- I thjink is 10. He acts a lot older, partially due to his bad back and hocks. He still loves to goof off though, lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm....... let me put it the easy way. My horses range from not quite 1 month to about 28 years old. I am too lazy right now to list them all. ;p


----------



## ragazzabella023 (Aug 8, 2009)

My OTTB is now 17..(got him when he was 8...although he acts like he is 3 lol! He seems to be getting faster in his old age then slower (he isnt rly but it sure seems like it)...i have pictures in my horse tab, all of those photo's where taken last yr...he looks rly good for a 17 yr old!! everyone gets shocked when they find out how old he rly is.

Murphy is about 9 or 10 now, and he acts like a 2 yr old!

Rosie is 17...she is the only one that acts her age, but she still has a lot of energy and has her moments, she still pulls a cart and can keep up with her son who is 2 1/2 yrs old now (we bought her and every1 said she wasnt pregnant, come to find she was and the baby is now about 6 inches taller then his mom!! ooops)


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

id3c17r i would die to have Ben and Painter!!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

walkamile is it me or does it look like walka has or has a broken nose?!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ I think he was just chewing something, or something. lol


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

HorsesHorses08 said:


> walkamile is it me or does it look like walka has or has a broken nose?!


LOL! You're kinda right HH. When he was born he had Reyes Nose (not sure if spelling is correct). He was able to nurse and thrive so at the grand age of 3 months the breeder loaded him and T (his mom) up and went to Tufts Uni. for him to be operated on. What you see is the result of that one operation. 

I think it gives him "character". Certainly hasn't affected him , can graze (two teeth , one on top and one on the bottom meet) and is a very good minded horse.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> LOL! You're kinda right HH. When he was born he had Reyes Nose (not sure if spelling is correct). He was able to nurse and thrive so at the grand age of 3 months the breeder loaded him and T (his mom) up and went to Tufts Uni. for him to be operated on. What you see is the result of that one operation.
> 
> I think it gives him "character". Certainly hasn't affected him , can graze (two teeth , one on top and one on the bottom meet) and is a very good minded horse.



Thats interesting. I dont think ive ever heard of that before.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

neither have i and i was like what happened to his nose


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya, we get that a lot. Sometimes I just like to have fun with it and say that he was running too fast and slammed into a tree. :shock: Or , with a very straight face (mine) I'll look at the horse and say, "Well I'll be, he didn't look like that this morning." 

Yup, I'm going straight to Hell!  :wink:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! that would freak someone out. lol 'wow, he didnt look like that when i put them out last night' *walk away* 'Oh well!'

haha


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

well it would certinaly freek me out


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahah!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

well i was a little scared after i saw her? face and i just wondered what happened!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, i guess it is a little unusual to see a horse like that. but like walka said, 'it give him character'


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

haha.. gotcha there!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

im going to my home town this weekend and ill get a pic of my moms morgan mare Fancy. She turned 19 this year and i swear she looks like she is maybe 6. My mom takes such good care of this little mare.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ awhh! I bet she is cute!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Yeah, Candy is afraid of mostly everything, and loves to go too. hah


Haha. G thinks his shadow's gonna murder him. But I love him that way! lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> Haha. G thinks his shadow's gonna murder him. But I love him that way! lol.



OMG! Thats really how candy is too. She sidesteps away from her own shadow!:lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rowdy is 7, and acts younger. Diamond is 11 and acts half dead. Rowdy is in the first pic diamond is in the second


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

rowdy looks like a walking horse in the face! LOL...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^^ i know right!! its scary!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

He does!! lol they are so cute!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> OMG! Thats really how candy is too. She sidesteps away from her own shadow!:lol:


He does that too! He also thinks he's gonna run into corners so he jumps around them.. he's a nut. Eh hem, it's called bending around them. . :?


----------



## tmf (Aug 6, 2009)

*Talley*

Talley is 21 and acts like she's 2. Two years ago when she was 19 we went on a 3 hour cross country trek that was not a ride for the faint hearted. She kept up with horses half her age was still full of get up and go.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope thats how Candy will be! Even though she is 20ish and acts two!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> He does that too! He also thinks he's gonna run into corners so he jumps around them.. he's a nut. Eh hem, it's called bending around them. . :?




YEAH! lol and when we are at shows, and we have to walk around the trucks and trailers, she sidesteps the whole way around them. I am like.. wouldnt it just be easier if you just did what I told you? lol:lol:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Nicee. 
G is afraid of everythinggg. Except for cows. He's just OBSESSED with them! He just stares at our cows for EVER!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> Nicee.
> G is afraid of everythinggg. Except for cows. He's just OBSESSED with them! He just stares at our cows for EVER!



hahaha. that is so cute


----------



## Scrambles (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have any pictures at the moment to post of my girls, but old Momma is 27 (Will be 28 in April) and her filly, Deigh, is 15.  They've been with me for fifteen years.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^Thats so sweet that you still have mom and baby. Well, mom and teen I should say. =) lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Flame is 29, my parent's bought her when I was around 6mnth to a year old and Soda is 8 (he is exactly 6 months older then my dog, Mo) . Flame acts like she's 2 whenever I would ride her, which actually caused me to stop riding her because she would get all excited and twittery and end up falling over.... unfortunately her legs don't work quite as well as they used to (arthritis), so she is prone to tripping & falling :-(


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Both of mine are 9

Belle turned 9 on May 13

Hercules turned 9 on May 31


----------



## allie18 (Aug 20, 2009)

my horse Wizard who is a Thoroughbred is 23 years old he's still a good jumper and racer


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Diesel is 11


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> Both of mine are 9
> 
> Belle turned 9 on May 13
> 
> Hercules turned 9 on May 31


Thats cool they're the same age and if you flip the first ones birth day around you get the second ones.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

yup, that is way I said that


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> hahaha. that is so cute


lol, he's black and white so we joke that he thinks they're related. xDD


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> lol, he's black and white so we joke that he thinks they're related. xDD



hahaha


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my mare Ellie, I got her three weeks ago. She is 19 but she acts like she is 5 :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awe thanks! She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena is 12.


----------

